# Skyline Manhatan: LA TORRE DE LA LIBERTAD



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Lo de jeringa me vino a la mente cuando ví el comentario de Bratzo. Jajaja
> Bueno, sobre el tema de fondo, creo que mi comentario nace de la furia que me produjo la destrucción de las Torres. *Mucho antes del 11 de setiembre, éstas siempre me habían fascinado por la belleza de su sencillez, por su sobriedad. Me parecían el non plus ultra de la elegancia. Y el hecho de estar una frente a la otra era para mí de una gracia inigualable.
> Nada de eso se logra (a mi modesto entender) con este proyecto. Tampoco me gustan esos edificios con techos inclinados. Si la fisonomía neoyorquina estaba bien delineada por un skyline de líneas rectas, ¿por qué malograrla con líneas diagonales que le quitan armonía? Pienso que las nuevas líneas le dan un aire desordenado*. En fin, es una simple opinión. Y de un neófito en la materia.


Si que te luciste Pedro, te has convertido en todo un critico.

Pero en si las Torres eran como cualquier edificio, totalmente rectos, no eran gran cosa...Tomenlo como la opinion de otro neofito en la materia.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

a mi tampoco me gustaban arquitectonicamente hablando..pero lo que dice pedro es que debieron dejar de lado lo arquitectonico y quedarse con la tradicion de las TORRES GEMELAS...osea..eran simbolo de esa ciudad..y creo que siempre lo seran.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

El Bajopontino said:


> Si que te luciste Pedro, te has convertido en todo un critico.
> 
> Pero en si las Torres eran como cualquier edificio, totalmente rectos, no eran gran cosa...Tomenlo como la opinion de otro neofito en la materia.


no en New York


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

A mi me gusta ese diseño.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Tampoco me gustan esos edificios con techos inclinados. Si la fisonomía neoyorquina estaba bien delineada por un skyline de líneas rectas, ¿por qué malograrla con líneas diagonales que le quitan armonía? Pienso que las nuevas líneas le dan un aire desordenado. En fin, es una simple opinión.


No puedo estar más deacuerdo contigo Pedro, esos edificios tampoco me gustan, rompen con la línea del skyline New Yorkino.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

¡¡¡¡ EXACTO FILTER!!!!! Has dado en el clavo, no podemos decir que el nuevo diseño no sirve porque rompe el esquema del skyline... las antiguas torres tampoco coincidian con la arquitectura circundante. Pero para convertirse en un ìcono de la ciudad les pasò lo mismo que le està pasando ahora a La torre de la libertad, Fueron criticadas...

La verdad es que si nos vamos a homenaje a los caidos del 11 de Septiembre, las torres caidas viviran en su mente eternamente asì como los muertos entre civiles, policias y bomberos. Yo misma tengo una prima que si no fuera porque tuvo consulta con el ginècologo por su embarazo, ahora serìa purè.

Pero el sentimentalismo nubla la mente del mejor diseñador, yo misma he tenido la aspiraciòn de hacer un 860 Lake Shore Drive, pero ya existe uno y torres gemelas ya existieron, dèmosle paso a la modernidad.

Bajopontino tienes razòn. en lugar de criticar la edificiaciòn criticarìa per se la vanidad y egolatrismo ******.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Vane: las Torres se convirtieron en un ícono a pesar de ser las estructuras más elementales que se pudiera imaginar: unos simples cubos alargados, sin ningún adorno en sus 100 o más pisos. Fueron la monotonía total, el símbolo máximo del minimalismo. Sin embargo, pese a ese handicap, se veían super bellas. Su color plateado, los trazos finísimos de sus estructuras y ventanales (como persianitas) y su emplazamiento en pareja, una frente a la otra, fueron una obra de arte. No me parece que su calidad de íconos haya sido únicamente producto de la tradición, pues ni siquiera eran muy antiguas. 
Su fama se la ganaron en base a calidad arquitectónica y a su belleza. La belleza de lo sencillo y elegante.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

no fueron producto de tradicion....se convirtieron en tradicion


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Me refería a su calidad de íconos. Voy a hacer la aclaración. Merci, monsieur Bratzo.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

no me gusta la forma del ultimo proyecto de las torres del fredoom towers ni el anterior...por que el primero se parece a una jeringa q con la aguja quieren llegar a la maxima altura. y el anterior, por q es muy fantasioso y la parte superior se parece a un machete y no forma parte de los pisos del edificio.

si van a ser como las jeringas deben de ser gemelos y si van a ser como el machete debe de primero completar los 480 m por lo menos de estructura viva y luego de adorno el machete q llegaria mayor a los 530 m

cuando construiran?


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

La primera piedra fue colocada el 4 de Julio


----------



## mAcRoSs (Dec 1, 2004)

Vane de Rosas said:
 

> La primera piedra fue colocada el 4 de Julio


pucha, entonces supongo que será muy tarde para que acepten mi proyectito


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

mAcRoSs said:


> pucha, entonces supongo que será muy tarde para que acepten mi proyectito


  Si para serte sincera pues como que ya es tarde... 


Se espera que la obra sea terminada en el año 2009


----------

